# Belt care...



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i always keep a can of belt dressing around too. it fixed the washer not spinning problem not long ago........ =o)

DM


----------



## Tommy2 (Nov 25, 2008)

You know..Ive never used belt dressing. Usually because I just buy a new belt if I suspect it to be worn. But dressing is probaly a good idea to have and apply peridoically.. Good thoughts.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I think people should be aware that if they see glazed belts on their snowblower or rototiller, it's because of the belt slipping and the pulley "polishing" the belt, but the most common cause of that is that the belt wasn't installed sufficiently tight to begin with.


----------

